# New Pre-Pro, or Blu-ray player? Or both?



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a reference level bluray player, the DMP-UB900. But it does not do the latest in audio processing. My Integra DHC-80.3 is great, but is a 2012 vintage.

To get the latest in HDR, Dolby Atmos, Dolby Vision, HDR-10, etc., can I get by with upgrading just one of these? Or to get the entire chain to function do we need to upgrade both of these?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Given that you're looking to accommodate some of the most current technologies I don't think you can only upgrade one of those components. For example, if the player doesn't understand how to decode Atmos then it can't inform the signal processor (AVR) that it has some work to do. On the flip side, if the player can decode Atmos but the receiver doesn't understand the information being fed to it then it can't process the signal correctly. I suspect you'll need to have everything in the chain speaking the same language.

Have you checked to see if either component has a firmware upgrade available? Even if they do you won't get the full effect of some current technologies, but you might be able to get closer to your goal without having to spend any money.


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

theJman said:


> Given that you're looking to accommodate some of the most current technologies I don't think you can only upgrade one of those components. For example, if the player doesn't understand how to decode Atmos then it can't inform the signal processor (AVR) that it has some work to do. On the flip side, if the player can decode Atmos but the receiver doesn't understand the information being fed to it then it can't process the signal correctly. I suspect you'll need to have everything in the chain speaking the same language.
> 
> Have you checked to see if either component has a firmware upgrade available? Even if they do you won't get the full effect of some current technologies, but you might be able to get closer to your goal without having to spend any money.


Everything has the latest firmware update, with no updates coming in the future.

Guess I'll just bite the bullet, and start shopping...might wait for a good "Black Friday" sale!


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

OPPO UDP-203 Ultra HD Blu-ray Disc Player is available on Amazon with pricing from 999 to 1999 if you want their latest. It was the best I had in my system years back. https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...PSX097XM5MVK9T05H&refRID=AHWPSX097XM5MVK9T05H


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

Mike Cason said:


> OPPO UDP-203 Ultra HD Blu-ray Disc Player is available on Amazon with pricing from 999 to 1999 if you want their latest. It was the best I had in my system years back. https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...PSX097XM5MVK9T05H&refRID=AHWPSX097XM5MVK9T05H


After viewing side-by-side comparisons of the OPPO and the Panasonic, the decision has been made in favor of the UB9000. We already have another player (Samsung) that does SACD and DVD Audio.

As it turns out, the only thing my Integra Processor won't do is Dolby Atmos. We will deal with that down the road. In the meantime, a new Panasonic UB9000 will be on order. It has video that is second to none.


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

This just in from Dolby...a new disc player is not needed. Only the AV processor needs to be Dolby Atmos capable.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Curious that. I wonder how a downstream component can process information it doesn't get, unless it's fabricating the effects based upon some algorithm and not the actual objects.


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

theJman said:


> Curious that. I wonder how a downstream component can process information it doesn't get, unless it's fabricating the effects based upon some algorithm and not the actual objects.


I was surprised to read that on the Dolby website. It did state that the bitstream audio was passed thru from the Bluray player unprocessed to the AV processor.

_You will not need to replace your Blu-ray player as long as it fully conforms to the Blu-ray specification. Current-generation Blu-ray players, and most recent players, are compatible. You should check with the Blu-ray player manufacturer if you encounter problems. 3 Decoding and rendering of Dolby Atmos content is managed entirely by the AVR. To properly pass the Dolby Atmos audio to the AVR, source devices must be connected to the AVR via HDMI 1.4 or later and set to audio bitstream out. For Blu-ray players, the secondary audio mixing option must be disabled.
_


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Oleson said:


> This just in from Dolby...a new disc player is not needed. Only the AV processor needs to be Dolby Atmos capable.




Not new...
If the BD player can decode Atmos, set it to bitstream and done. Circa 2014.


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

willis7469 said:


> Not new...
> If the BD player can decode Atmos, set it to bitstream and done. Circa 2014.


There seem to be a large number of people (myself included), who did not know this.

Thanks.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Oleson said:


> There seem to be a large number of people (myself included), who did not know this.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.




Sorry. My post about that came out wrong. Didn’t mean to sound like a jerk.


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

willis7469 said:


> Sorry. My post about that came out wrong. Didn’t mean to sound like a jerk.


No offense taken, and you did not sound like a jerk! 
There is a great deal of information and learning available here.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

I found this bit of info since you all reminded me i know little about 24bit/384khz bitstream sampling sound quality. Since 24/192khz (FLAC) is thought of as an exact copy of a performance how should i think of 24/384khz bitrate sampling. 



I found this in my search and thought it might be useful in appreciating Bitstream tech:


The bitstream process starts with the content creator and/or sound engineer/mixer deciding what surround sound format to use for a specific audio recording or live transmission and then proceeds to encode the audio as digital bits in the format chosen according to the rules of the format.


Once that process is completed, the bits are placed on a Disc (DVD, Blu-ray, Ultra HD Blu-ray), cable or satellite service, streaming source, or embedded in a live TV transmission.


Examples of surround sound formats that utilize the bitstream transfer process include Dolby Digital, EX, Plus, TrueHD, Atmos, DTS, DTS-ES, DTS 96/24, DTS HD-Master Audio, and DTS:X.


The bitstream can be sent from the chosen source directly to a home theater receiver (or AV Preamp/Processor) via a physical connection (digital optical, digital coaxial, or HDMI). A bitstream can also be sent wirelessly via antenna or home network.


Here is the web site link for those who would ask for more...



https://www.lifewire.com/what-is-bitstream-1846846 



However it would all be for not without a capable pair of speakers..., even FM radio can provide a satisfying sound repro with respectable speakers.


Carry a tune in your heart


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

But the player in question is from 2012 so I don't see how it's going to work.


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

theJman said:


> But the player in question is from 2012 so I don't see how it's going to work.


The Blu-ray player is from 2017. The AV processor is from 2012, and will be upgraded soon.


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

New Integra DRC-R1.1 11.2 has been ordered. New Panny Blu-ray player is next.

Hope this fixes my lip sync issues...


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

The new Integra DRC-R1.1 had two dead channels. It is going back. Looking at Yamaha now.

Oh...the lip sync with the DRC-R1.1 was terrible!


----------

